# Strange fish



## landlord (May 18, 2011)

we fished the mouth of the patuxent Saturday. Caught a bunch of short croakers, a 12" weak fish, a bunch of spot, 2 sea bass, and 2 fish i didn't recognize. Can anyone help identifying these fish.

Thanks
Terence


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

Lizard fish and looks like a sea mullet


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

You should consider getting rid of the metal bottom rigs and high viz leader mono..... just a suggestion, it may help catch more fish.


----------



## landlord (May 18, 2011)

Harrymanz...thanks for the response, but I dont think it is a sea mullet...it had a leopard pattern on the sides and a croaker like mouth


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

100% a sea mullet / Whiting / round head / king fish. Some just have a more distinctive pattern, but all have the leopard like pattern. And they're in the drum family like croakers.


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

Yeah they have three different species of mullet... definitly tie up some dropper loops out of floro and catch more fish put an orange bead on there for arts and crafts class its fun


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

Looks like the northern kingfish version of the sea mullet, and a lizard fish.


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)

thanks for the update


----------



## CoolBreeeze (Aug 17, 2020)

Definitely a lizard fish in the first pic with the teeth and slender body. They are great bait. The other was definitely a whiting, which goes by a few other names as the other post detailed. They are great eating. 

That's a funky looking rig my man🤤lol . Standard hi lo rig without all the xtras is all you need if bottom fishing for those smaller species. And unless you are surf fishing and trying to hold bottom, scratch the pyramid sinkers and go with bank sinkers.

Breeeze


----------



## Wildmann (Jul 25, 2015)

Benji said:


> Yup


Looks like a lizard fish to me!


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Benji said:


> You should consider getting rid of the metal bottom rigs and high viz leader mono..... just a suggestion, it may help catch more fish.


Thank you! Amen to that. Those rigs should be illegal to purchase.


----------

